# VMWare mit OSX Yosemite auf Externen SSD über USB 3.0



## schorge (17. Dezember 2014)

Folgendes:

Ich habe mehrer Computer an denen ich arbeite mit Windows 8.1

Ist folgendes möglich oder hat jemand soetwas aktuell schon am laufen:

Ich habe eine Externe SSD-Festplatte an USB3 (Oboard oder PCI-Karte)
die ich an jedem beliebigem PC anschließen kann- vorraussetzung:
VMWare oder ählich.

Auf der SSD ist eine Image Datei von meinem OSX Yosemite mit
meinen Persönlichen Daten etc...

Ist das realisierbar und wie sieht das ganze Performancetechnisch aus?


----------

